# SOUTH BEND ??13" lathe , Washington DC , $1,000. Craigslist



## Silverbullet (Apr 25, 2018)

Taper attachment, two chucks , qctp?? 
#6570986576


----------



## menace (Apr 25, 2018)

If I lived closer I’d buy it ! 
If you buy it and decide to part it, I’d buy the taper attachment! Keep us updated!


----------



## RandyWilson (Apr 25, 2018)

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/d/south-bend-lathe/6570986576.html


Looks to be a single tumbler 16, or possibly a 14 1/2.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Apr 26, 2018)

RandyWilson said:


> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/d/south-bend-lathe/6570986576.html
> 
> 
> Looks to be a single tumbler 16, or possibly a 14 1/2.



I says 14 1/2 on the end on the bed.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 27, 2018)

The taper attachment is worth $600 minimum imho


----------



## Janderso (Apr 27, 2018)

Wierd, single with a large compound dial?


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 27, 2018)

THANKS FOR FIXIN MY MASTAKE , SORRY I MESSED IT UP.  Guess I get excited and forget to Ck the where posting .


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 27, 2018)

Truth be known I'd love to have this lathe myself . But I'm not able and also thinking about trading a Winchester model 52 for a nice Hardinage chucker with loads of extras. That or a series 70 30-06 , he wants an older one I don't blame him . But I'm holding back because of the pain I live in.


----------

